# Wooo-Hoo



## Stick Dummy (Oct 26, 2002)

Folks,

http://www.emersonknives.com/karambit.htm


Thoughts on this new Emerson Folding Kerambit ?


Anybody handled one yet??


----------



## Lunumbra (Oct 26, 2002)

450.00 is pretty Steep! If I was REALLY into kermabit's I wouldn't hesitate! A folding Waved kerabit, cool! but otherwise $450 is a lot of Moolah.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2002)

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=47421#post47421


----------

